# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تصريح دييغو مارادونا قبل مباراته مع المانيا

## mylife079

*قال أسطورة الكرة الأرجنتيني دييجو مارادونا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم إن نجوم فريقه يجب أن يقدموا كل ما لديهم من أجل تحقيق الفوز على المنتخب الألماني اليوم السبت في دور الثمانية ، لإسعاد الجماهير الأرجنتينية التي تعلق أمالا عريضة على منتخبها في كأس العالم 2010 المقامة حاليا بجنوب أفريقيا.

وعلى غير العادة تبادل مارادونا المزاح مع الصحفيين ، ولكنه تحول إلى الجدية والصرامة مباشرة عندما تلقى سؤالا عما تعنيه مباراة الغد المقررة على ملعب "جرين بوينت" بكيب تاون ، بالنسبة للاعبيه.

وقال مارادونا "سأبلغهم (لاعبو المنتخب) بأنه يجب عليهم أن يقاتلوا باستماتة على الملعب. حيث يقف خلفهم بلد كامل لم يتذوق طعم الانتصار (في كأس العالم) منذ فترة طويلة".

وأضاف "الشعب الأرجنتيني يعتمد على هذا الفريق ، آملا في أن يستيقظ في الصباح والابتسامة على الوجوه".

ولم تحرز الأرجنتين لقب كأس العالم منذ أن كان مارادونا لاعبا بالمنتخب وقاده للفوز بالبطولة عام 1986 بالتغلب على منتخب ألمانيا الغربية 3/2 في المباراة النهائية.

ونجح المنتخب الألماني في الثأر لتلك الهزيمة بالفوز على المنتخب الأرجنتيني في عام 1990 ، وكذلك الإطاحة بالأرجنتين بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية من دور الثمانية بكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.

وبعد الانتقادات التي واجهها إثر تعثر الفريق في تصفيات كأس العالم ، قاد مارادونا المنتخب الأرجنتيني إلى تحقيق نتائج مقنعة في كأس العالم الحالية.

ورغم خروج المنتخب البرازيلي من دور الثمانية على يد نظيره الهولندي في وقت سابق أمس ، رفض مارادونا اعتبار فريقه المرشح القوي الجديد.

ولم يدل مارادونا بالمزيد من التعليقات حول لاعب خط الوسط الألماني باستيان شفاينشتايجر الذي شن هجوما على المنتخب الأرجنتيني يوم الأربعاء الماضي.

وأدلى شفاينشتايجر بتصريحات ضد المنتخب الأرجنتيني ، مشيرا إلى الشجار الذي نشب عقب مباراة المنتخبين الألماني والأرجنتيني في دور الثمانية بكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا ، إثر فوز الفريق الألماني بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.

وقال شفاينشتايجر إن افتقاد الاحترام والرغبة في استفزاز المنافسين أمر متأصل في عقلية المنتخب الأرجنتيني ومشجعيه.

وقال مارادونا إنه يعتقد أن تصريحات لاعب خط الوسط شفاينشتايجر تدل على أن المنتخب الألماني يشعر بالخوف" .

وأضاف مارادونا "كل مباراة ولها قصتها ، نحن سنتغلب على المنتخب الألماني ، وهذا ما يجعله يشعر بالتوتر" .

وقال مارادونا "ماذا باللاعب شفاينشتايجر؟. هل هو متوتر؟".

وسجل المنتخب الأرجنتيني ، الذي يضم النجم ليونيل ميسي الذي سيلعب أمام جونزالو هيجواين وكارلوس تيفيز ، عشرة أهداف في كأس العالم الحالية حتى الآن ، وكان قد حقق فوزا كبيرا على كوريا الجنوبية وتغلب عليها 4/1 .

أما المنتخب الألماني ، ويبلغ متوسط أعمار لاعبيه/25 عاما/ ، فيضم عددا أقل من الأسماء الكبيرة لكنه لفت الأنظار بشكل كبير إثر فوزه على أستراليا 4/صفر في الدور الأول وعلى إنجلترا 4/1 في الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر).

وغاب النجم ميسي عن التدريبات أمس الجمعة بسبب نزلة برد ، ولكن مارادونا قال إنه سيشارك في مباراة اليوم وسيتمكن من اختراق الدفاع الألماني.
*

----------


## mylife079

كل امنيات التوفيق للمنتخب الارجنتيني

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

ربما مسيي لن يلعب اليوم لانه اصيب بزكام 

اتمنى الفوز ارجنتيني او اصاب بنكسه طول عمري 

انتظر القاء الفريقين من 4 سنوات

----------


## mylife079

اكيد رح يلعب ان شاء الله يقدم مستوى لائق وملفت 

شكرا مشتت على مرورك الرائع والدائم

----------


## majid79

نتمنى الفوز للأرجنتين

----------


## Rahma Queen

بس مشان البلوزة الي انته لابسها
يا رب تفوز الارجنتين :SnipeR (22): 
ههههههه
بس مشان الله تغيرها لما يخلص الدوري
لاني ازهقت منها
.
جيب بلوزه حمرا ماشي
هههههههه

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

تكتيك ضعيف من مارادونا 

 لو نزل فيرون ولعب خلف ماريا كان ممكن عمل شيء 

مسي مريض ومحاصر وتافيز كانه لابس حذاء اكبر منه ومو عارف يمسك الكره 


بكى مراادونا لانه مشتهي يبكي

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):  :Db465236ff: 

معلش عمو مارادونا  عشان تتعلم مرة تانية ماتفتح فمك بشي مش قدو

صعبة وثقيلة عليك4/0

مبروك لمحمد العزام عاشق الالمان  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا شباب هذا ماردونا شغل حكي وثرثر على الفاضي المان طحنوا الارجنتين طحن فتقبلو الهزيمه بكل روح رياضيه وبدون مبالغه

----------


## mylife079

خسرت الارجنتين خسارة مستحقة 

وبحب احكي للاسطورة ماردونا انه الحكي ببلاش وتصريحاتك كلها ببلاش 

مبروك للمنتخب الالماني 

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور

----------


## mylife079

> بس مشان البلوزة الي انته لابسها
> يا رب تفوز الارجنتين
> ههههههه
> بس مشان الله تغيرها لما يخلص الدوري
> لاني ازهقت منها
> .
> جيب بلوزه حمرا ماشي
> هههههههه


 
غيرت الصورة  ولا يهمك

----------


## mylife079

ما أسهل وأجمل الكلام ، لكن عند الفعل شيء مغاير 

الك الحكي يا مارادونا

----------


## بقايا الحب

هع هع هع 

واحلى المانيا والله 


والفوز الماني

قال ارجنتين قال 

 :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh: 

خلي ميسي ينفعكو

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## دليلة

> ما أسهل وأجمل الكلام ، لكن عند الفعل شيء مغاير 
> 
> الك الحكي يا مارادونا


صح كل  هالمدربين تبع حكي وبس

لا لو شفت كيف قاعد يخانق ويشتم في الجماهير صح بدون اخلاق

----------


## تاج النساء

مـــــــبروك لألمانيا بتستحق الفوز لعبت صح وبعد اربع سنين انشالله الارجنتين بتكون احسن  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

الله ينتقم منك يامارادونا خليت العالم تتشمت فينا 

ان شااء الله كوبا امريكا 2011 لنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 


المانيا بطل العالم 2010

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

هولندا بطله 2010

----------


## mylife079

ما تحلم هولندا بالكأس ان شاء الله لاسبانيا

شكرا على مرورك بشار

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك صديقي

----------

